# ICD-9 Code Paraspinal Spasm



## Imelda24 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello All, I am fairly new to posting here but I am not finding the Diagnosis code for extreme paraspinal spasm. I am looking though and found 724.1 but that is pain in thoracic spine and I looked though and found 781.0 but that is spasms in head. Please help

if possible please tell me what avenues you take to find the Dx code.

Thanks


----------



## lcomeaux (Jul 25, 2012)

724.8    Other symptoms referable to back  
 Found under:  Spasm, muscle, back.


----------



## Imelda24 (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks I am not sure how I missed something so simple!


----------

